# A Couple More Nos Varsity's



## momo608

Not as nice as the last one and more than twice as much $ as the other one sold for but they are accepting offers. They look to be 24" bikes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ViNtAgE-197...272358?hash=item2364fec066:g:uX4AAOSwv9hW6ecI


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ViNtAgE-197...264699?hash=item2364fea27b:g:NzcAAOSwxp9W6eTC


----------



## momo608

Prices are dropping fast without any offers coming in, at least not ones that are acceptable. I am starting to wonder about the NOS claim with the black brake cables on the chestnut bike. Being assembled and probably when they were new, these are probably low use bikes and not NOS. Looks like exposure to the atmosphere has aged the tires noticeably. Bad photos are not helping. 

Can a bike that's been assembled and exposed for decades to the atmosphere out of the box be called NOS? Maybe but once those tires hit the pavement I don't think so and I think these have. These are probably $300 bikes at best.


----------



## Metacortex

The Chestnut one appears to have an alloy stem, alloy randonneur handlebars and quick-release brake levers (possibly from a Continental). I can also tell that the brake levers date from 1973 or earlier, and both the brake and shift cables are newer non-original replacements. Finally it appears that thicker brake cable housing was used in place of the thinner original Huret shift cable housing, which is probably the reason that a clamp-on cable stop set is being used on the top of the downtube instead of the original welded-on stops. On the other hand the yellow one does appear to be an unmolested original.


----------



## momo608

Good eye, should have caught the handlebars and brakes, they are right there in our faces. I get the feeling this is a consignment deal for this seller because those bikes are obviously in a bike shop and none of his other stuff is. Who knows, the guy has perfect feed back though. The stories on the bikes are not very convincing. I could not say what he is saying and call them NOS with a straight face. 

I was repacking some wheel bearings yesterday and these bike are on my mind. I suppose if someone really wanted to figure out if these bike were ridden or not, looking at the cones should be a dead giveaway. That tell tale wear line on the cones from the ball bearings should not be there on a NOS bike. I think a wear line would develop almost instantly on the black cone with a rider aboard.


----------



## momo608

Another one. This Varsity is one of those mysterious after 82 bikes. Strange bottom bracket by Schwinn EF standards, strange wheel set. Can't make out the complete serial # . No doubt NOS. Same place as the first bike and they have another NOS Jap or whatever, Schwinn lightweight to look at.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291717500893

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291717504040


----------



## momo608

damaged but NOS


----------



## Metacortex

momo608 said:


> Another one. This Varsity is one of those mysterious after 82 bikes. Strange bottom bracket by Schwinn EF standards, strange wheel set...




According to the non-EF bottom bracket and JUxxxxxx (Sept. '83) frame serial that appears to be one of the Murray built bikes. From what I've seen the last Chicago frames were early to mid-'83. Here is the '83 catalog page:


----------



## Metacortex

Looks like the '75 Varsity was sold and the new owner has turned up with it on Bikeforums C&V and the SBF.


----------



## momo608

Metacortex said:


> Looks like the '75 Varsity was sold and the new owner has turned up with it on Bikeforums C&V and the SBF.




I saw that. Looks like it really is NOS but lost its component box early on.


----------



## stingray66

I am the  knucklehead  That got scewed on this deal as of today what I found out the only thing  original nos is the frame all the parts on this bike are all WORNG  WORNG Handel  bar WORNG stem WORNG  derailer WORNG brakes   WORNG shifters and missing a lot of parts the yellow and  my chestnut bike were NOT mint NOS  never used bikes the only good thing is e-bay refunded my money   And I got to keep the bike as the seller wanted no part of it so now I have to deside were to go with it thinking just get new tires and ride it  there nothing  special  About this bike  it's been    Frankenstein to death Miss matched parts and missing parts This guy should not be aloud to sell on eBay The only thing snice e bay refunded  my money I can not give a bad feed back so this   Clown  Still has a 100%  good feed back


----------



## rhenning

I realize you are mad but hope you meant to type wrong.  Not sure what worng even means.  Roger


----------



## stingray66

Ya sorry this was the first time I got burned  I am more ticked off now
Finding more  wrong with this bike and can't belive they tried to pull this off 
Going to take my time and fix this bike as it should be


----------



## momo608

stingray66 said:


> I am the  knucklehead  That got scewed on this deal as of today what I found out the only thing  original nos is the frame all the parts on this bike are all WORNG  WORNG Handel  bar WORNG stem WORNG  derailer WORNG brakes   WORNG shifters and missing a lot of parts the yellow and  my chestnut bike were NOT mint NOS  never used bikes the only good thing is e-bay refunded my money   And I got to keep the bike as the seller wanted no part of it so now I have to deside were to go with it thinking just get new tires and ride it  there nothing  special  About this bike  it's been    Frankenstein to death Miss matched parts and missing parts This guy should not be aloud to sell on eBay The only thing snice e bay refunded  my money I can not give a bad feed back so this   Clown  Still has a 100%  good feed back




Well if you got it for nothing except some frustration, that ain't bad. Wish I could say that on some of my deals that turned bad after the fact because of misrepresentation. As far as I know ebay will extract that refund money from the seller one way or another so it's a total loss on the sellers part. Maybe he was ignorant to the facts, no need to grind him into the pavement all things considered.


----------



## Metacortex

momo608 said:


> Another one. This Varsity is one of those mysterious after 82 bikes. Strange bottom bracket by Schwinn EF standards, strange wheel set. Can't make out the complete serial # . No doubt NOS. Same place as the first bike and they have another NOS Jap or whatever, Schwinn lightweight to look at.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291717500893




Well I see where that one went, It is currently being parted out and should generate quite a bit more money in parts than it did as a complete bike: http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ssn=davekahelski608&_nkw=1983+nos


----------



## momo608

Metacortex said:


> Well I see where that one went, It is currently being parted out and should generate quite a bit more money in parts than it did as a complete bike: http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ssn=davekahelski608&_nkw=1983+nos




He's gotta recoup $250 before making any profit. I thought about doing what he's doing but wondered if it was worth it. Kind of sad really, too bad no one wanted a brand new 1983 ladies Varsity to just ride. What a great gift that would have made on muthas day.


----------



## Metacortex

momo608 said:


> He's gotta recoup $250 before making any profit.




Maybe not. Since the frame arrived damaged (the front wheel was apparently loose in the box) he probably got a nice refund: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1983-NOS-WO...K-BRAND-NEW-OUT-OF-ORIGINAL-BOX-/182111211543



> Kind of sad really, too bad no one wanted a brand new 1983 ladies Varsity to just ride. What a great gift that would have made on muthas day.




I would have had a hard time getting over that it was one of the weird "Murray-built" models (with a Made in Taiwan tubular fork) and not a true Chicago Schwinn. If I would have entertained any thoughts of keeping that bike intact (ladies' models are almost always parts bikes for me) that would have gone out the window once I saw the paint damage from shipping.


----------



## momo608

I asked for some revealing picks of that frame. We shall see. Looks to be what we were looking for for the EF info we are curious about. Didn't read about the damage, doubt he got any money back. I doubt I would have asked for any but I would have pitched a bitch.


----------



## momo608

Here they are. 1983 Murray Schwinn EF frame. Pics speak for themselves.

"Hope you can help. We Schwinn fanatics were discussing these probably Murray built 1983 Schwinns. Was hoping I could trouble you to take a few pictures for us. We need a photo of inside the bottom bracket, inside the head tube and the rear drop outs, the ugly side. Thank you and best of luck. Bummer it was damaged in shipping."

" It's interesting you bring that up. And it does explain a few things. I did find areas of this frame that to me were a poor representation of Schwinn Quality. Looking at the contruction of this frame, it's no wonder Schwinn went under eventually. This bike was made real cheap. The tubing is weaker, I noticed the seat tube had been clamped down onto the cheap thin gauge seat post to the point that it will no longer come out without some work. The blown brazing is sloppier than normal and only exists on the headtube, the ring gusset inside the bottom bracket is not a process done in Chicago. The BB shell has seam that is only partially welded. The components for the bike look like Giant parts to me. I am friends with Jay Townley who was Vice President of Purchasing for Schwinn from 66 to 90. I frequently ask him specific question which he thoroughly answers. We have coffee occasionally. If you have any direct questions for him, I would gladly pass them on. For one, I will be asking him if Murray had any involvement in 83 and I will get to the bottom of it and let you know what I find out. If you need more photos feel free to ask, Dave"

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Metacortex

You can tell that the headtube and dropouts look like electro-forged Schwinn, but the bottom bracket shell is completely different.


----------



## stingray66

ok some of might remember the chestnut varsity that was suppose to be NOS in the box for 40 years well it turned out NOTHING was stock on that bike every thing was mismatched parts did not work or fit right so I spent the summer fixing it
this is how it was



and this how it is today as a 21 speed


----------



## momo608

If I remember I think you said you ended up getting it for nothing? So what was it, NOS frame, some original parts plus incorrect replacements? If that's the case, killer deal if that's the frame size you like. Original paint that nice is hard to find provided the camera isn't playing tricks.


----------



## stingray66

momo608 said:


> If I remember I think you said you ended up getting it for nothing? So what was it, NOS frame, some original parts plus incorrect replacements? If that's the case, killer deal if that's the frame size you like. Original paint that nice is hard to find provided the camera isn't playing tricks.



 Yes  it ended  up great just love to to know what the real story. This  was a bike I BOUGHT IT as a nos that was suppose to be sitting in the box for 40 years.  #1  when I replaced the tires the inside of the rims was rusty so I saw water  some time . The brake calipers were TOO small and brakes would hit tire not the rim they were not schwinn.   Wrong stem,, worm handle bars wrong brake leavers wrong seat, came with NO pedals  The bearings for the bottom bracket had three ball missing in the bering gage  and the list went on and on Most  of the parts that came with it JUST did not work  Ebay refunded my money because the seller NEVER would respond   Got around 150 in to it now and its now a killer bike 
BUT I would love to know what on earth happen to this bike before I got it  BUT I will NEVER  know  IT was NOT a NOS bike for sure. 
I am glad I took the time to fix it up.  And YES the paint after I put a coat of wax came up really good
I just wanted to post this to show how it all worked out


----------

